# This is a great group



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

I haven't been a member long but, have had some terrific encounters

with the members.

Bought a call from Prariewolf who went way beyond what any other supplier would ever do for someone and the quality of the call was top notch. Just wish I could do it justice.

Then I did a little horse trading with sneakygroundbuzzard who showed himself to be a fine gentleman and he has more feathers headed his way.

And may mother nature share many years of great hunts with the young man who asked about a 410 shotgun.

And the lack of BS on this sight gives great credit to those who moderate.

Nothing but, praise for Predator Talk.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

This is the best forum that I'm a member of, I'm learning lots. Anyone can ask any question without fear of being ripped apart by the wolves. Thanks to everyone that has answered my questions as dumb as they may be

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's ok...Lmao...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We may be the referees in the background But it is the membership who make the site what it is today, like in our logo -- Good People. Good Hunting. Good Times.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

huntertibbs said:


> This is the best forum that I'm a member of, I'm learning lots. Anyone can ask any question without fear of being ripped apart by the wolves. Thanks to everyone that has answered my questions as dumb as they may be **hillbilly brotherhood**


nothing to fear from wolves,unless your hunting them 

this is also the best forum that i belong to

the folks here might have a little spat now and again,but it is always settled civil

and all is always forgiven

not to mention the folks here are always willing to share knowledge with out making you feel stupid for sking questions that may have been asked many times before.these folks are very very cool


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i think i know which ones they are too

time to sit back with the popcorn and see what happens on them :lurk:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great people and a great site, always something to learn.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

A good site for sure. I think the mods have an easy job here. Most of us speak our minds without closing our minds to others ideas. I can be opinionated, but have yet to have a harsh discussion with anyone here. Hope I never do.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Yep I also like belong to this site, the fact that not everyone has the same points of view....yet for the most part we all get along fairly well is what makes this a great site. And the mods do a great job of letting most things just work themselves out....though I think they might be eye balling a few recent threads.LOL


 lol sg, you have to keep them on their toes... I do like predator talk over all of the others...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I go to predatorhuntingforums when I want to get po'ed, the adm. is a but hole...


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree 100% with BW!! There is a lot of great info. here and everyone goes out of their way to help with answers.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I belong to 3 different sites, and this is the best of the three in all aspects. I am glad to be a member and glad to help new callers or new callmakers and I have learned things myself, and if I can get a couple more customers like Stonegod I might make Forbes 500 lists, LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I 'll vote for PT as the best site as well, and we as mods do have it fairly easy here. People disagree in an adult manner, and as hassell said, the membership here is the best. We all help each other from the newest member to the long timers.

No weiner fights here !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

This is my only site.............. are there others??


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya this site is just as addicting as hunting the yotes.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

did you say that you traded a horse? or is that some kind of ******* term im not familiar with.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YEP !!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

HowlinRed said:


> This is my only site.............. are there others??


 Like you I'm getting close to only stopping here .. Positive all the time ..


----------

